# Bufferd T. Justice's Car (??)



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey gang,
"What" car did they use in either Smokey & The Bandit, 1 &/or 2 ????
and is it available, either "AS" the car OR just a street version & MFG's Please :thumbsup:

B4 I start getting the "Hate-Mail" for this 
I Just "Acquired" the custom-made; "Snowman's" rig, from a member on here.. 
& "That" w/ finish one of my Movie-Diorama's....

Thanks in advance & Andrew :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

First movie: 1977 Pontiac LeMans sedan.

Second movie: 1980 Pontiac Bonneville sedan.

No accurate HO scale models exist of the LeMans. ERTL made a 1/64th scale diecast 1980 Bonneville, which I converted into a slot using an Aurora 4 gear chassis. 

The Autoworld car from the Smokey set looks more like a 1980 Bonneville than a 1977 LeMans. The AW issued lightbar was a joke, so I made some modifications using Aurora parts.



















My full sized Buford 1977 LeMans:










The 1980 Bonneville from Smokey II:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

nice color on your 77 
is that the original color for your car ?


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

No, it is a GM color from that era that was closest to the movie car.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Does the light bar work?


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, the light bars work on all but the diecast 1980 Bonneville.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

AFXRICK said:


> First movie: 1977 Pontiac LeMans sedan.
> 
> Second movie: 1980 Pontiac Bonneville sedan.
> 
> ...


TY 4 info ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I converted an AFX Chevelle Stocker to look like the Lemans with some success. Thread is here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=342644

Start looking on p. 3

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I converted an AFX Chevelle Stocker to look like the Lemans with some success. Thread is here:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=342644
> 
> ...


I found a Tomy Caprice "Highway Patrol" car in about mint condition w/
an SRT chassis...
it's one of the "Few" 4-door bodies I've seen for Police cars.....
it looks like the copper version w/ the gigantic lights.
only these don't work, so it has a believably scaled light-bar..
& has a rear door window "Radar-Gun"...

need to see "IF" I can obtain an HW Kenworth 900 from their silver screen
vehicles, & fingers X'd that the cab is big enough to mount on an AFX style
chassis & the chrome rear AFX body part...

may have to do that ERTL diecast deal as well.. :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

